# Best way to feed sheep round bales?



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

We've been feeding our sheep round bales and they've been making a right mess of them. We got a round bale ring, but it's too big. They've actually been wasting less with no ring at all, but there's still a ton of waste. They like to play king of the mountain. And they love to sleep in it :grit:

Now my husband really wants a cradle round bale feeder. I told him to wait to order it until I ask you all because I don't want to make another $$$ mistake. Here's the one he wants:

http://www.redriverarenas.com/feeders.html

I should also mention that our sheep are horned. My husband doesn't think they'll get their horns stuck in it though. He may be right. I think we'd have bigger problems with a wire-type feeder. This tubing is pretty thick.

Thanks :hair


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If you have a tractor to load the bales, I'd just build a square "box" with enough boards at the bottom to catch falling hay, and a couple of big openings on the sides for their heads

I can't see spending a lot of money for one they will be getting hung in a lot, and that doesn't stop them from walking on spilled hay

The one pictured seems to be designed for animals that can reach over the top


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

They are going to get their horns caught. I lost a ram in something similar years ago. Never again. Get yourself some V hay baskets with 4 inch spacing and fork the feeder full. You can have good hay saving feeders or you can have easy hay wasting feeders. We used V feeders with 4x4 concrete screens and chopped the round bales in. Good for reducing waste so much I had to chop bales as bedding. We save it for drought years now.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

I was going to suggest you use the netting on your bales until you said you had horned sheep. Not sure what kind of horns, so I will give you the site anyway. These hay saving nets are sweeping the horse folks, as a big saver in wasted food. Holes in the nets are small, 2" or less, so should work for sheep. Netted big bales inside the feeder ring will save even more with no pawing to move the bale. Animals seem to manage the netting just fine, takes them longer to eat the same amount, so they have entertainment for quite a while. Important for horses, not sure about sheep.

This brand seems to always get the best recommends, lasting longer, tougher netting. Folks who went the cheap route said they should have just purchased these, other kinds of netting didn't hold up at all, so money was a total waste. They then purchased these kind and love them. Money saved with not needing replacements and longer to get bales consumed.

Wander thru the offerings, perhaps you will find one that will help with your sheep bales. Just tossing this out as an idea to consider. From the horse side, it sounded pretty weird at first to me. However a lot of folks have really recommended using these nets for their equines. They get more days out of the big bales, with almost nothing wasted on the ground. So a fair money savings by not needing so many bales to feed.

http://www.cinchchix.com/online-catalog.html

Here is a photo that was posted of a horse feeder with the net on. Might work for sheep if you made it taller, left off the bottom board to eat the bale down. Back up to look at both photos, one is putting the bale in the feeder, other is feeder with bale upright. Small roof is a nice idea too.

http://s1172.photobucket.com/albums...ine154/?action=view&current=hayfeeder2001.jpg


----------



## kit (Apr 15, 2004)

http://www.zubotweldingandmanufacturing.ca/products_bale_feeder.html

Just as an FYI the link above will take you to what we use. But they do still waste with these as well. They just seem to pull out a lot and it gets stomped into the ground. But otherwise it seems to be ok. We used to feed small squares and personally found they wasted way less with those - but we had to be there to feed morning and night with them so we have only started with round bales the last couple years... and I do appreciate the rounds the older I get!!!! LOL


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=99&cat_id=20

This is the one we use, and it is great! Goats and sheep both, it comes in sections.


----------

